# finally



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok as some of you no yacky and penelope have tried to mate before but penelop does not like the wood perches she would have one foot on the wood perch and one on the bars well i was talking to another breeder she made a sugestion to replace the wood perches with cement one she thought that maybe penelope could not hold on to the wood perches so i did as she said and i have 3 eggs and yes all three are fertile as i did candle them 
the first is due to hatch on june 21st but boy are the 2 of them very protective you just open the lid and she lunges at you so here is what i should see not knowing the parents 


Mother:Grey Split To Pied
Father:Grey

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To Pied
50% Grey

female offspring:
50% Grey Split To Pied
50% Grey


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oh hi there

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










you are so big









is it time to eat









yum yum that was good









time for a nap


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats, and what a cute little baby. My birds had that problem when they moved into a new cage, they lost there mating spot and haven't picked a new one yet.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

aww hi little guy!! or girl!! too cute


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oops i posted the pics on the wrong one that is salt and pepers chick

anyway here is the story yacky and penelope laid the first egg on may 30th 2nd was june 1st 3rd was june 3rd 4th was june 16th 5th was june 18th wich is today so this is the first double clutch for me before the 1st clutch is even hatched so the 1st egg is due sometime tomorow


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well the eggs started to hatch and we have 2 chicks


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here are the pics


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and yes i no i have to solve the problem with dad feeding the chicks water so i have limited the amount of water


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Allen,

Congratulations on the babies.

Keep a good eye on the babies. I noticed that the crop on the chick in the 1st. pix has a bloated look, food settling to the bottom, and the toes look like they are starting to curl inwards like a partially closed fist. If there is alot of fluids in the crop and food is separating this could lead to sour crop in the nest. At this age the food should fill the crop and be mixed well, no air or separation, etc.

You might have to assist feed a little formula with a pinch of garlic powder and probiotics added to get a little more nutrition into them.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

actually the parents are feeding them water as soon as i put water in the dish


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_*and yes i no i have to solve the problem with dad feeding the chicks water so i have limited the amount of water*_
*------------------------------------*

Your posting came up as I was typing my other one.

Ok...you will have to assist feed this chick as mentioned in my previous post. What I see from the pix's you posted is early signs of malnutrition with the chick because it is not getting a good balance of nutrients. The toes will start to ball because tendons are not growing right and actually contricting (lack of proper term) as this advances the wings will stop growing and be hgeld straight out from the side as it tries to move and balance itself. (pix)

I just went through that with a chick. I am now assist feeding him several times a day while still in the nest and he is doing fine.

Note...when excess fluid is present in the crop it has to be taken out because it builds up bacteria and turns rancid and then the problem is compounded and hard to reverse. How I do it is to tip the chick so that the beak is facing downwards, and massage the crop contents towards the mouth to help it up-chuck the stuff out. If you have an expereienced breeder close-by you can also have them show you how.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_*actually the parents are feeding them water as soon as i put water in the dish*_
*-------------------------------------------*

Grrrr...I've had parents like that. Those were the ones that I tried to get to eat soft foods thinking they needed them for the babies. I wound up giving them back their seed and then they fed fine. I still had to watch because then they would feed almost no fluids with the seed and I'd get hard packed crops. With babies under 10 days old this is a major problem because they get dehydrated so quickly and this leads to stunted chicks. The work around for that is to assist feed a very dilute formula to get more fluids in the crop.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i,m getting ticked at photo bucket


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awe, adorable.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Allen,

Temeber that little malnitritioned baby I posted a pix of earlier in the thrad? it made it. Part of it's problem was it's throat was impected with I don't know what but it's food would not go down into the crop due to the blockage. I had to use a tube to work past the blockage and get food into the crop. I fostered it to another nest, and assist feed several times a day until it could swallow normally. It's now 3 weeks old, a little undersized, but doing great (attached pix's) Due to all it's trauma as a baby you can see the stress lines/bars on its little wing feathers. It is a little WF Pearl Single Factor Dominant Silver. I call her 'Miracle Baby'


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,ll have to dig up the pics of my miracle chick it was the very first time i hand fed and it was 5 days old

awwwwww poor thing i hope it makes it ok


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

So far it is doing good. I'm going to let the foster pair feed it another week and then pull for handgfeeding.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and this weeks pics


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Allen...the little one looks like it is doing great!!! Thanks for the update.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

she sure is and yes i still have to limit the water


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Your kidding??? They are still doing the water thing? You may have to name this little one 'Water Baby'


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and more pics









i think i see cinnamon under neath


----------



## <3Cockatiel<3 (Jul 19, 2009)

allen,

Congrads on the babys! They are adorable! I can't wait to see more pics =]


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

THEY ARE ADORABLE!!I miss having the little babies around,mine are all feathered now and out of the box;-( whahwhah.....nice photo album!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i put an add up on kijiji and within 2 hours someone was interested in her so i,m going to contact the person see if he is serious about it


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

What an adorable baby. 

Hope you find a good home for her.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

what a joke some guy wants me to sell him 2 tiels for $80.00 i said no the asking price is firm


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok there comming out of the wood work i got another email asking for the grey the lutino and the parents of the grey i said no way anyways here is a video of my chick

http://pets.webshots.com/video/3053454220105327255ZaNWPx


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hi world


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

aww allen he is adorable!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well mom and dad finally stoped feeding just water but look at the pics now she is also starting to flap her wings as well


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok lastnight chick did not sleep in the nest box in fact he has not been in it today at all either so i took it down and while i had him out he started to fly allready as well


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow look at the baby now, Iam glad she is doing so well


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok all here is the chick and yes she is sold all she has to do now is start to drink she is eating well on her own but dad is still feeding her so should be any time now as she is almost 12 weeks old


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She's so big now, and gorgeous!


----------

